# WHAM Fun dog show (new venue) - Hylands Park, Chelmsford, Sun 27th Sept



## Littlelab (Jul 21, 2008)

Woofers Hounds and Mutts is back for its 4th year at a new venue.

Sunday 27th September 2009
Hylands Park
Chelmsford

All Proceeds to Pets as Therapy and Tailends

For schedule, sponsorship opportunities and Exhibitor information, please see our website
W.H.A.M Home Page


----------

